# How to actually move in :) ?



## sam2nl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

My job job starts from Sept 1st, so looking forward to moving to Utrecht. 

Now the big question is: 

How do I actually move in ? 

Do I shortlist a few apartment, and tell the agent that I will confirm the apartment the same day I land there and move in 1-2 days ? 

How long does it take from the confirmation of a house/apartment to the actual move in ? 

and if there are any agents (for Utrecht), you can contact me. 

I want to make the hotel stay as short as possible. 


Thanks,


----------



## sam2nl (Jun 21, 2012)

sam2nl said:


> Hi,
> 
> My job job starts from Sept 1st, so looking forward to moving to Utrecht.
> 
> ...


I got no replies, so answering my own question on how I am doing it. 


Flying to Brussels ( My selected airlines do not have an Amsterdam stop ) 
Taking Train to Netherlands
Staying for 8 nights in an apartment booked via www.airbnb.com
Selecting at least 4-6 houses via different websites, and telling their respective agents that I want to view the day after after landing there. 
Selecting one of them, doing the necessary paperwork, and moving in


Thanks,


----------

